# Paperweights



## LtlBtl (Jan 1, 2015)

I recently had the luck to add these. I have always liked paperweights and had a small collection going. Doubled in size thanks to these and a few more.


----------



## LtlBtl (Jan 1, 2015)

some of the military/ masonic


----------



## LtlBtl (Jan 1, 2015)

personalized


----------



## LtlBtl (Jan 1, 2015)

advertising


----------



## LtlBtl (Jan 1, 2015)

my favorite??? great pictorialTHOS. EVANS & CO./ CRESCENT GLASS WORKS/ PITTSBURGH PA


----------



## LtlBtl (Jan 1, 2015)

many of them are pontilled, just not like this one


----------



## LtlBtl (Jan 1, 2015)

this is what that pontil belongs to- a 4+ pound behemoth as a wedding/ anniversary present?


----------



## LtlBtl (Jan 1, 2015)

another magnum-  3+ lbs


----------



## LtlBtl (Jan 1, 2015)

closer up some of the masonics


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 1, 2015)

I have quite a few paperweights as I used to pick them up if they were cheap and if they had fish in them! Still have them somewhere. Just took up too much room for me. Yours are a lot older than mine.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 1, 2015)

That is a wonderful collection, thanks for sharing them. I can certainly see why they are collectible, I recognize that you are aware of the age of those. The newer ones leave me a bit cold but those older ones are GREAT.    Jim


----------



## LtlBtl (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Jim. I always liked the early advertising pieces so they were no brainers to pick.I couldn't pass them by


----------



## LtlBtl (Jan 1, 2015)

the wedding/anniversary piece


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 3, 2015)

Dang, those are some really nice and likely valuable pieces, great finds. Thanks for sharing those uniques!


----------

